

Pyramid 1.3 final released, official Python 3.2 compatibility - ergo14
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/pylons-discuss/WVA9sAGwa5I

======
jimmyjim
Incidentally, be sure to check out sontek's PyCon stuff (many websocket
examples, built with Pyramid+gevent-socketio):
<https://github.com/sontek/pycon2012>

------
drop
Been reading a lot about Pyramid lately, both praise and criticism. From your
experience, how does it compare to Django and other Python frameworks?

~~~
ergo14
In my opinion they aim for different groups of developers. It's more of a
question if you like monolithic frameworks like django where you "get more" at
the expense of flexibility vs. pyramid where you are in control of what is
going on, the components are better - like default orm sqlalchemy or
templating but the learning curve is a bit stepper - but you are way less
likely to reach a dead end when "something happens" in the middle of the
project(yeah i know it shouldnt be the case but we all know how reality is
sometimes).

Personally after I did django tutorial and more "magic" appeared, I decided
it's not a project for me.

